# Its new to me



## carhartt (Feb 25, 2010)

I went to my first chainsaw carving festival over the weekend. I have a few questions about all this. It seemed to me all the guys ran there longer bars with the chains really loose. Is there a reason for that? My other question is there saws for the most part were crusty filthy just plain horrific. Is it a competition in the carvers circle to see who can get the dirtiest saw? I would also just guess on this one but from the looks of some of them they partake in some illegal mental adjustment. "WEED". Just a guess here so dont shoot me boys.
All and all the carvings were pretty interesting and some had some true talents. I can cut a piece of firewood pretty fast but dont think I could even carve a mushroom.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 25, 2010)

Loose chains? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## northcountry (Feb 25, 2010)

they just don't notice the chain due to the "weed"


----------



## carhartt (Feb 25, 2010)

One guy had a tie died t shirt tied around his head and is beard braided in pony tails. Big dude so I wasnt taking his picture. I know he wasnt passing any pee test.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah so whats your point or is that the point, just a pointless thread.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Feb 26, 2010)

*Location?*

First of all, where were you at over the weekend? Possibly over at Ridgeway,Pa? If so, you were at the 11th annual chainsaw carving rendezvous.The rendezvous usually attracts around 200 carvers from all walks of life,from not just across the U.S., but from all across the globe.
Instead of interpreting it as a bunch of dopers with chainsaws,consider yourself very fortunate to have the opportunity to take in all of the different artistic variety close to your home.I wish I would have had the opportunity.
This is without a doubt an event that a lot of the carvers look forward to all year long.It is held at a time of year when most of the carvers are not working the fair circuits, doing onsites, or just carving in general when the weather is favorable.Is it a festive situation?Absolutely. For a lot of the carvers, this is a time to get together with old friends and a time to make new friends,learn new techniques, see what new subject matter is selling, and to see what is new in the industry.
Usually at most competitions or demos, the average carver will have a minimum of four saws set up for carving:a larger cc saw for removing large amounts of stock, a mid ranged saw for semi roughing and getting into smaller areas, a saw with a quarter tip for getting into progressively smaller/deeper areas and finally a saw set up with a dime tip which currently has the smallest tip available.At some of the comps I have attended, I have seen carvers have up to a dozen saws, with different tips and bar lengths. At a true comp,the goal is to get what is considered the best complete carving in an alloted time frame.
A lot of the carvers run what is called a toonie bar on their mid ranged saws.The toonie, quarter tipped and dime tipped bars are all hard nosed bars, in other words, they do not have a roller tip to aid the chain to go around the tip of the bar. Thus to make it easier for the chain to go around the tip easier, you have to run the chain LOOSE, usually leaving the drivers hanging an eight to a quarter inch below the rail of the bar. 
Oh, and by the way, my forum name does not indicate my propensity to partake of drugs, but the natural high/rush I get from running my saws, whether chainsaw carving dropping trees or cutting firewood.-ken


----------



## ultimate buzz (Feb 26, 2010)

*Tie dye*

If you were at Ridgway,the yellow tie dyed t-shirts are a symbol of the wolfpack,a loose group of West coast carvers.Some of the best carvers I've seen are from this group.For anyone interested, their website is: www.seethewolfpack.com There is a lot of different information related to carving, and once they get back from Ridgway, they will have a lot more videos posted from this years rondezvous.Oh, and by the way, they're West coasters. Expect them to come off as the free spirits they are.-ken


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 26, 2010)

Man I would have liked to been there to see some true pros. Thanks for explaining about the bars and saw these guys use buzz. I have a t192 that I put a GB titanium carving bar on and a husky 350 for the larger cuts. I also have a 441 and a 385 too but dont think i will be using them to much until I get into the bigger cuts. Hey Buzz do you know any carvers from the Seattle, BC area? I love the native aborigeny totems that come out of that area. I would like to get into art more like that.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Feb 27, 2010)

*Ridgway*

Ridgway runs for 8 days straight and still runs through this Saturday. It is an annual event, so if you can't make it today, there is always next year. The Bonis, who originated and host the Rendezvous, have a studio year round in Ridgway. I believe their studio name is Appalachian Arts. If you go this Saturday,fair warning, it is about a 4 hour drive one way from Reading, Pa.They have an auction where the attending carvers donate a carving to help raise funds for the artistic community in Ridgway. For more info check out www.chainsawrendezvous.org
As far as totem carvers, I can't think of any West coast chainsaw carvers that predominantly carve totems.You might want to browse the Cascade Chainsaw Sculptors Guilds newsletter archive and see what has been written about totem carving. It is called The Cutting Edge and is one of the headings at their website: www.theccsg.com. In addition to that you might want to check out George Kennys chainsaw school at: www.bearinabox.com , also based in the state of Washington.
Also, www.chainsawsculptors.com sells a lot of carving and reference books specific to totem carving.-ken


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 27, 2010)

I know people who smoke WEED and there saws are clean and there chains are a dime tensioned ...


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 4, 2010)

*Choose your demon...*

Thank you for the information provided about the saws and the link to see the wolfpack at work. One step closer to trying it myself...
As to the "lifestyle" choice of the carvers, what is one to say? Were they lighting up as they carved?
After seeing the Narcoleptic Tree Cutter/Demolition Man, and a few others where there may not be a physiological disorder at work, and their choice of drink during the hot-day's work (most often beer), I have only this to say...
I would much rather see a bunch of experienced guys doing what they love on their own time and their own dime in a Cheech and Chong manner, than have some alcoholic crush my property and risk who knows what else on my time and dime.
Besides, at this time, I might be considering taking something for the nerves my first time carving with a chainsaw....THAT WAS A JOKE...
...seriously, the conditions of the "bargain" dictate that when I am eligible to use power tools again, I cannot be on anything within 48 hours either before or after their use...so I guess for me, the point is moot.


----------

